# [SOLVED] Ich werde kde-svn nicht los (Abhängigkeiten)

## Vortex375

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt rächt es sich wohl, dass ich Portage-kompatible ebuild-basierte kde4-overlay benutzt habe. Irgendwie sind die Abhängigkeiten durcheinander geraten und ich kann die svn-Pakete nicht deinstallieren.

Problem: KDE3 Programme dependen auf KDE4 Bibliotheken. Beim versuch zu deinstallieren meldet Paludis z.B. so etwas:

```

* kde-base/konsole-3.5.8::installed requires <kde-base/kcontrol-9999:kde-svn::installed>                               

```

Ich denke nicht, dass diese Pakete wirklich die kdelibs-9999 benötigen. Kann ich bedenkenlos "--permit-unsafe-uninstalls" verwenden, die Deinstallation also erzwingen?

Oder kann ich es irgendwie bewerkstelligen, dass die Abhängigkeiten berichtigt werden? Es sind nämlich nur 37 Pakete, die diese komische Abhängigkeit von kdelibs-9999 haben, und das sind ja längst nicht alle KDE3-Programme.

Hier nochmal der Übersichtlichkeit halber der gesamte Output:

```

These packages will be uninstalled:

* app-office/kformula-1.6.2::installed requires <kde-base/kcontrol-9999:kde-svn::installed, kde-base/kdelibs-9999:kde-svn::installed>                                                                                                         

* kde-base/konsole-3.5.8::installed requires <kde-base/kcontrol-9999:kde-svn::installed>                               

* kde-base/kcontrol-9999:kde-svn::installed <kde-base/kdelibs-9999:kde-svn::installed>                                 

* kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.8::installed requires <kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-9999:kde-svn::installed>                  

* kde-base/konqueror-9999:kde-svn::installed requires <kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-9999:kde-svn::installed, kde-base/kdelibs-9999:kde-svn::installed>                                                                                          

* kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-9999:kde-svn::installed <kde-base/kdelibs-9999:kde-svn::installed>                        

* app-i18n/skim-1.4.5::installed requires <kde-base/kdelibs-9999:kde-svn::installed>                                   

* app-office/kchart-1.6.3::installed requires <kde-base/kdelibs-9999:kde-svn::installed>                               

* app-office/kexi-1.6.3::installed requires <kde-base/kdelibs-9999:kde-svn::installed>                                 

* app-office/kivio-1.6.2::installed requires <kde-base/kdelibs-9999:kde-svn::installed>                                

* app-office/koffice-data-1.6.3::installed requires <kde-base/kdelibs-9999:kde-svn::installed>                         

* app-office/koffice-libs-1.6.3::installed requires <kde-base/kdelibs-9999:kde-svn::installed>                         

* app-office/koshell-1.6.2::installed requires <kde-base/kdelibs-9999:kde-svn::installed>                              

* app-office/kplato-1.6.2::installed requires <kde-base/kdelibs-9999:kde-svn::installed>                               

* app-office/kpresenter-1.6.3::installed requires <kde-base/kdelibs-9999:kde-svn::installed>                           

* app-office/kspread-1.6.2::installed requires <kde-base/kdelibs-9999:kde-svn::installed>                              

* app-office/kugar-1.6.2::installed requires <kde-base/kdelibs-9999:kde-svn::installed>                                

* dev-libs/libmcs-0.6.0::installed requires <kde-base/kdelibs-9999:kde-svn::installed>                                 

* kde-base/kdepasswd-9999:kde-svn::installed requires <kde-base/kdelibs-9999:kde-svn::installed>                       

* kde-base/kdepimlibs-9999:kde-svn::installed requires <kde-base/kdelibs-9999:kde-svn::installed>                      

* kde-base/kdesu-9999:kde-svn::installed requires <kde-base/kdelibs-9999:kde-svn::installed>                           

* kde-base/kdialog-9999:kde-svn::installed requires <kde-base/kdelibs-9999:kde-svn::installed>                         

* kde-base/kdnssd-9999:kde-svn::installed requires <kde-base/kdelibs-9999:kde-svn::installed>                          

* kde-base/kfind-9999:kde-svn::installed requires <kde-base/kdelibs-9999:kde-svn::installed>                           

* kde-base/kode-9999:kde-svn::installed requires <kde-base/kdelibs-9999:kde-svn::installed>                            

* kde-base/kurifilter-plugins-9999:kde-svn::installed requires <kde-base/kdelibs-9999:kde-svn::installed>              

* kde-base/kwin-9999:kde-svn::installed requires <kde-base/kdelibs-9999:kde-svn::installed>                            

* kde-base/libkcddb-9999:kde-svn::installed requires <kde-base/kdelibs-9999:kde-svn::installed>

* kde-base/libkcompactdisc-9999:kde-svn::installed requires <kde-base/kdelibs-9999:kde-svn::installed>

* kde-base/libkdepim-9999:kde-svn::installed requires <kde-base/kdelibs-9999:kde-svn::installed>

* kde-base/libkonq-9999:kde-svn::installed requires <kde-base/kdelibs-9999:kde-svn::installed>

* kde-base/libkworkspace-9999:kde-svn::installed requires <kde-base/kdelibs-9999:kde-svn::installed>

* kde-base/libplasma-9999:kde-svn::installed requires <kde-base/kdelibs-9999:kde-svn::installed>

* kde-base/libtaskmanager-9999:kde-svn::installed requires <kde-base/kdelibs-9999:kde-svn::installed>

* kde-misc/ksensors-0.7.3::installed requires <kde-base/kdelibs-9999:kde-svn::installed>

* media-sound/amarok-9999:kde-svn::installed requires <kde-base/kdelibs-9999:kde-svn::installed>

* net-im/licq-1.3.5-r1::installed requires <kde-base/kdelibs-9999:kde-svn::installed>

* sci-astronomy/celestia-1.4.1-r2::installed requires <kde-base/kdelibs-9999:kde-svn::installed>

* sci-calculators/qalculate-kde-0.9.6-r1::installed requires <kde-base/kdelibs-9999:kde-svn::installed>

* kde-base/kdelibs-9999:kde-svn::installed

Total: 3 packages and 37 errors

Use either --with-dependencies or --permit-unsafe-uninstalls

```

Ideen für eine schlaue Vorgehensweise?Last edited by Vortex375 on Fri Aug 01, 2008 10:00 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Necoro

Wie wäre es mit:

kdelibs-9999 und die ganzen anderen -9999 deinstallieren ... rest neubauen?

----------

## Finswimmer

revdep-rebuild sollte die dann fehlendenden Verknüpfungen zu den Libs der 9999er Pakete aufdecken und diese dann neu-emergen.

Tobi

----------

## Vortex375

Ja stimmt. Eigentlich war's doof deswegen extra nachzufragen. Hab nun die angezeigten Pakete einfach deinstalliert.

revdep-rebuild (bzw. reconcilio) hat danach aber auch gar nichts gefunden, was neu gebaut werden müsste. War wohl doch nur ein Fehler mit den Abhängigkeiten.

----------

## Necoro

Hmm ... diese Paludis-Fehlermeldungen sind nicht wirklich übersichtlich ... Es wimmelt nur so von Doppelpunkten und spitzen Klammern  :Sad: 

Halt wie ne typische C++-Error-Message:

```
error: no match for 'operator<<' in 'std::basic_stringstream<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >(((const std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >&)(& std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >(((const char*)"STL model file could not be opened: "), ((const std::allocator<char>&)((const std::allocator<char>*)(& std::allocator<char>())))))), std::operator|(_S_out, _S_in)) << stlFileName'
```

----------

## Vortex375

Hmm? Also so eine Fehlermeldung hab ich bis jetzt nicht zu Gesicht bekommen. Normalerweise sehen die so ähnlich aus:

```

# paludis -pi foo

Building target list...

Query error:

  * In program paludis -pi foo:

  * When performing install action from command line:

  * When adding install target 'foo':

  * When disambiguating package name 'foo':

  * Could not find 'foo'. Looking for suggestions:

```

Manchmal geht dieser "Backtrace" aber auch über 20 Zeilen und ist in der Regel auch alles andere als übersichtlich.

----------

## Necoro

Hast mich falsch verstanden  :Wink:  - die gepostete Meldung von mir kam nicht von Paludis ... ich wollte damit sagen, dass das von Paludis aber fast so aussieht  :Wink: 

----------

